# Great Sony delivery: RX100MK6, lenses



## cameraland (Jul 12, 2018)

What a great day. Sony delivered the new Sony RX100 MK 6. The camera has a 24-200 zoom along with the awesome 1" sensor. We only have a few. 
Also just received are the super hard to get 100-400mm lens, great for wildlife photography, the 85mm 1.4 and the 70-200F4, great lens at a reasonable price


If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.


----------

